# Newbie Router ,Dovetail Help



## dyess002 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have recently bought a Porter Cable 4210 Dovetail Jig and I am just as lost as #@[email protected]$ is in the WhiteHouse. The first problem I am having is, these guides that I have with the one router that I could get it to work with, the shank is to long, It sticks out past the guide and is forcing me to raise the guide to make it work. and I don't think it is supposed to work like that. I have the Brass guides that some of them would work but I have no clue as how to make a base plate that would work with those. I think I have pictures with this topic showing what I am talking about.
I would really appreciate it if some of you connoisseur's could help me out and put me on the right path. I would really like to make a Dovetail joint, it is something I have been wanting to do.
If you guys have any good Base Plate plans would you please post them for me.

Thanks for dropping by and viewing this thread.
David Dyess
Millry Al


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI David

The base plate you are using will work just fine but you need to pick a MilesCraft adapter so you can use the brass guides you have ,they are a bit shorter and will work with the dovetail jig you have..

http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1255579870&sr=1-2

========



dyess002 said:


> I have recently bought a Porter Cable 4210 Dovetail Jig and I am just as lost as #@[email protected]$ is in the WhiteHouse. The first problem I am having is, these guides that I have with the one router that I could get it to work with, the shank is to long, It sticks out past the guide and is forcing me to raise the guide to make it work. and I don't think it is supposed to work like that. I have the Brass guides that some of them would work but I have no clue as how to make a base plate that would work with those. I think I have pictures with this topic showing what I am talking about.
> I would really appreciate it if some of you connoisseur's could help me out and put me on the right path. I would really like to make a Dovetail joint, it is something I have been wanting to do.
> If you guys have any good Base Plate plans would you please post them for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the same jig. 
Mine came with the proper guide bushing and dovetail bit in the box. 
also check out this. might help some.
Podcast #20: Machine-Cut Dovetails — Woodworking Online


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

*dovetails*

One of the big deals with making dovetails is using the correct bushing diameter and getting it perfectly centered on the routers spindle. I have had a very hard time finding a factory baseplate that actually lines up so usually use an aftermarket piece with built-in adjustment room. See the link below for a story I did on this point that has been helping a bunch of people tune up their dovetails.

Centering Your Guide Collar - NewWoodworker.com LLC


----------



## gms002a (Oct 2, 2008)

David

I had the same problem. I just cut the guide down by few mil with a hacksaw to match the template height. It does not have to be that long. That's all.

Good luck.

George


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

So the PC guide that came with the 4210 don't fit the base on your router and you are using 3rd party guides? If that is the case, then the adapter that BobJ suggests so you can use the PC guides is the way to go. The depth of the guide collar is correct for the jig template.

And while you are getting that adapter, look for a centering pin so you can center the router base around the bit. That will go a long way to creating a clean, tight joint with the jig.


----------



## dyess002 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Dovetail Jig*

Thanks guys for the help. I have the guides on the way. ( Now ) I know that I am a beginner at this stuff but I keep seeing talk about a must to center your hole up in the template to the router. This video keeps coming to my mind ( YouTube - Router Dwr Dovetail 4 ) The way this guy explains this, you don't have to have the bit centered you just have to go into the board the same way on every cut.

What is your opinion on this?

I'm just learning so I am asking questions.


Thanks a lot for the info you have already given me.


----------

